# Strange Stool



## binarytrees (Sep 29, 2014)

I'll keep this short: 7 Month old Havanese has had some soft stool lately. We got a stool sample test, no parasites. Vet gave her anti-biotics to take for a week and her stool seemed to go back to normal. The weird thing is maybe once a day she has one stool that is mostly normal but with a little orange-ish soft stool at the very end.

I am not sure what that means. We feed her Acana Fish and just recently took her off the chicken and rice diet we had her on to calm her stomach. She was fixed a few weeks a go so I am not sure if that could contribute to this.

What I've found online is it may be a dietary issue where she has an imbalance in her stomach. What about over feeding or something of that nature. Any suggestions?


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Our little poodle used to have this problem. I found that it helped not to give her too much food at a time. I fed her very small amounts three or four times daily.


----------



## binarytrees (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks I'l try that.. She is always hungry though


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Do you have her on a pro-biotic? That can't possibly hurt and often helps, particularly if it IS an imbalance in the flora of her gut!

The human ones are often better, and cost less. The one my vet recommended is Jarro-dophillus, which I can get locally at whole foods. (though I'm sure it's available other places too)


----------



## binarytrees (Sep 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Do you have her on a pro-biotic? That can't possibly hurt and often helps, particularly if it IS an imbalance in the flora of her gut!
> 
> The human ones are often better, and cost less. The one my vet recommended is Jarro-dophillus, which I can get locally at whole foods. (though I'm sure it's available other places too)


No I haven't tried that yet. How much do you give of Jarro-dophillus per lbs?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

binarytrees said:


> No I haven't tried that yet. How much do you give of Jarro-dophillus per lbs?


I don't think you can really overdose it. I have a little 1/16th tsp. that I use rather than the "human" sized one it comes with. It was just guess work, but it seems to be enough to even things out for him!


----------



## binarytrees (Sep 29, 2014)

Would you recommend goat milk? Like Pro Bloom from the Honest Kitchen? It seems to have some pro biotics also.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

binarytrees said:


> Would you recommend goat milk? Like Pro Bloom from the Honest Kitchen? It seems to have some pro biotics also.


Sorry. I have no experience with it at all.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I jumped on the goat milk bandwagon. We buy the primal raw goat milk and sometimes kefir also. I think it helps...probably my lab more than my hav but I am not sure. My hav usually has a cast iron stomach, never any problems but about a month ago he had a week or so of some stomach issues. I dont know the cause but it eventually resolved itself. 

A probiotic is a good idea after a course of antibiotics.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Every morning, I open up a probiotics capsule and sprinkle it in Emmie's food, and then I take one myself.

NOW 8 Billion Acidophilus and Bifidus

I usually purchase it at Whole Foods or GNC because when I've bought it from Amazon it hasn't been as fresh, imo.


----------



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

Kipper had very soft stools when he was on Nature's Variety. It was almost impossible to pick up. It felt like custard. Sorry for the detailed description! As soon as I changed him to Natural Balance, they got better. Now I'm trying the rotation thing and he's on Acana, which has softened them up a bit but not as bad as Nature's Variety did.


----------

